#  Ernährung >   Noch immer Bauchweh >

## HagenT.

10 tage ist das her wo ich schwere bauchkrämpfe hatte, damals hat mir Buscopan gut geholfen jetzt habe ich ein städiges leeregefühl oft im bauch in der Frühe, ich muß oft rülpsen und irgendwie wundert mich das sehr, gestenr ging es etewas besser, ich aß hühnchen, nüsse, mandarinen, so am tag halt veteilt, reis und trank viel tee und aß abends fast nen liter gemüsesuppe. irgendwie habe ich immer so ein grummeln im bauch, vielleicht hängt ds damit zusammen dass ich seit 31.12 4,5 kg morgengewicht abgenommen habe, gestern abens z.b. hatte ich 106 cm bauch bei 93 kg, heute in der frühe nach dem stuhlgang, 104 cm bei 91,0 kg, was echt witzig ist, und irgendwie fühle ich mich leer und mein bauch ist so grummelig, ja keine ahnung wieso, kann mir da wer helfen? laut arzt bruache ich kein magenröntgen weil kein verdacht auf gastritis oder tumor vorliergt, aber das gefühl im Bauch ist da und ich möchte wissen wieso. ich als schokoholiker habe ich nicht mal hunger auf was süßes.

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Wurde es denn schon mal GENAUER untersucht? Also z.B. eine Magen-Darm-Spiegelung? Ultraschall oder sowas? Ich würde mir da an deiner Stelle mehrere Meinungen von Ärzten ein holen, in sofern dein Hausarzt noch nix weiter dazu gesagt oder getan hat. Hast du ihm die Symptome genauso geschildert, wie du es hier schreibst? Gibt ja viele verschieden Möglichkeiten um dem Ganzen auf die Schliche zu kommen.  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## HagenT.

nun mein magen röntgen und ultraschall hat nur ergeben dass meine linke niere kleiner ist als die rechte und die leber grenzwertig groß ist, sonst habe ich erhöhtes cholesterin aber alles ok, sagt der arzt, jetzt geht es vom magen her besser, meine ärztin hat gemeint die andere, dass ich weil ich seit 23.12 fast nur suppe aß und hin und wieder ander dinge, deswegen das leere völle gefühl im bauch habe und sonst nix ist. ich habe am 23.12 frühgewiht 95,5 kg gehabt, am 31.12 habe ich 95,2 kg gehabt heute am 11.1. 91,3 kg

----------


## Nachtigall

Du sprichst immer nur von Magen röntgen, aber eine Magenspiegelung ist doch ganz was anderes. Da wird auch eine Gewebeprobe der Magenschleimhaut genommen und geschaut, ob der Helicobacter nachzuweisen ist. Und man kann auch gut erkennen, ob was am Zwölffingerdarm oder in der Speiseröhre ist.

----------


## HagenT.

nun mein arzt meint eine spiegelung sei nicht nötig weil bei mir alles ok ist ich habe keine Gastritis und die untersuchung sei zu teuer. ich habe da nix, er emitn ich habe einfach nach 20 tagen zu 80 % gemüsesuppe und Tee und dem entschlacken einfach ein flaues gefühl und das vergeht, was jetzt eh besser ist aber noch vereinzelt da ist, auch konnte er mir nicht erklären wieso ich 2 Tage so bauchkrämpfe hatte, die dann vergingen nach einigen Tabletten Buscopan

----------


## Nachtigall

Kann dein Arzt in dich reinschauen, um zu wissen, dass du keine Gastritis hast? Ich hatte mal eine Reflux-Ösophagitis Grad 3 (starke Speiseröhrenentzündung), obwohl ich kein Sodbrennen hatte. Ein Arzt kann da nur vermuten, was es sein könnte, und nur eine gute Untersuchung kann es nachweisen. Und die Ausrede von ihm lasse ich nicht gelten, dass die Untersuchung so teuer sei. Die Krankenkasse zahlt sie, wenn der Arzt eine Überweisung mit gutem Grund ausstellt. Wenn es um ein MRT ging, hätte ich dafür Verständnis, denn die sind wirklich teuer, aber so eine Magenspiegelung, die in ein paar Minuten vorbei ist, müsste für die Kasse zu verkraften sein. Buscopan ist ein gutes Mittel für Bauchkrämpfe, aber wenn du die über längere Zeit hast, muss die Ursache dafür gefunden werden.
Ich würde mir da einen anderen Arzt suchen. 
Ich frage mich langsam, was du von uns Forumsteilnehmern erwartest. Wir können dir keine Diagnose stellen und keine Therapie verordnen, sondern nur unsere Meinung sagen. Ärzte können sich mal irren, und es gibt auch schlampig arbeitende Ärzte - leider! - oder Ärzte, die am Jahresende sparen müssen und nichts mehr verordnen aus Angst, sie müssten draufzahlen. Ich würde den Arzt wechseln, wenn mir einer nicht helfen kann oder will. 
Wir wissen nicht, wie du dich früher ernährt hast und wie du zu deinem Übergewicht gekommen bist. Wenn man zuviel, zu fett und zu süß isst, evtl. noch Alkohol trinkt und raucht, belastet es den Magen sehr, denn da muss viel Magensäure produziert werden, um das Essen zu verdauen, und es kann auch zu einem Überschuss an Magensäure kommen. Erst recht bei dem Stress, den du hast, das erhöht auch die Magensäure. 
Normalerweise tut Entschlacken gut - ich hab schon oft Heilfasten gemacht, da ging es mir nicht so wie dir - , und wenn man mit einer solchen Ernährung ständig aufstoßen muss, dann stimmt was im Magen nicht. Ich bin selber chronisch magenkrank durch starke Medikamente, und da hab ich viel Einblick in die Materie. 
Versuch mal, eine leichte Ernährung durchzuhalten und Stress abzubauen. Und wenn es nicht bald besser wird, schlage ich vor, einen anderen Arzt aufzusuchen.
Einen Tipp habe ich noch: Bei mir hilft Heilerde ganz gut, kannst sie ja mal ausprobieren, ist gut für Magen und Darm.

----------


## HagenT.

naja ich frug ihn und er meinte ich habe ja keine Gastritisbeschwerden ich soll mal 3 x 20 tropfen paspertin tropfen täglich nehmen und sehen ob es vorbeigeht oder nihct.  naja diagnose kann keiner auf die ferne checken klar, ich würde ja gerne wissen ob ihr beim fasten oder so auch solche gefühle im bauch hattet, nach 20 tagen suppe essen udn dazwischen halt ein paar andere dinge und in 10 tagen 4 kg abnehmen. ich habe früher viel gefuttert, viel zu viel süßes eigentlich, ich habe immer zu gelangt, viel und schnell gefuttert wweil ich ein gierschlund bin. laut meiner körperwaage habe ich zu viel fett. niox rauchen nie alkohol nie drogen. ich habe in der arbeit hin und wieder schon streß gehabt, kam immer heim esse in 5 minuten meistens und sitze am computer. hin und wieder halt. ich habe in der letzten zeit viele Medikamente genommen, und viel homöopathie. leichte ernährung naja ok. heilerde nahm ich immer die ganze zeit anfangs als ich darmkrämpfe hatte, aber geholfen hat da nix. glaube ich.

----------


## Nachtigall

Tut mir leid, dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Ich habe zu deinen Themen nun so viel geschrieben. Nur soviel zum Schluss: 
- Stelle dich auf eine gesunde Ernährung um. In 10 Tagen 4 Kilo abnehmen ist sehr viel und zu schnell. Du wirst das bald wieder drauf haben, wenn du dein Essverhalten nicht umstellst.
- Ich sagte vorhin schon, ich hatte beim Heilfasten nie Magenprobleme, die sind davon eher wieder vergangen. Wahrscheinlich machst du was Grundlegendes falsch bei deiner Art Fasten. Informiere dich über gesundes Heilfasten. 
- Ich sagte dir auch schon in einem deiner anderen Themen:
Ich denke, da steckt ein psychologisches Problem dahinter. 1 - 2x zum Psychologen, der nur sagt, das sei stressbedingt, reicht da nicht, um die Ursachen aufzudecken und zu beheben. Du musst rausfinden, was dein Problem ist. Stress ist kein Problem an sich, nur ein Symptom, das ein tieferes Problem zur Ursache hat. Auch das gierige Hineinschlingen von allem Essbaren ist ein Symptom dafür. Oft ist es ein starker Minderwertigkeitskomplex, der aber auch seine tiefe Ursache hat.
- Lerne, dich zu entspannen. Es gibt da gute Übungen dafür. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Mir kommt es so vor, als wolltest du vermeiden, die wahre Ursache für alles zu finden, und klagst nur über die vielen Symptome. Aber vom Klagen und vom Versuch, die Symptome zu bekämpfen, wird nichts besser. 
Das war's. Ich werde zu deinen Themen jetzt nichts mehr schreiben. Vielleicht haben die anderen Forumteilnehmer andere Ideen, was ich aber nicht glaube. Lerne, an dir zu arbeiten. Anders geht es nicht. 
Alles Gute für die Zukunft!

----------


## HagenT.

nun meine ernährung sieht jetzt so aus
in der fürhe um 7 uhr auf, 7.30 ich nehme immer meine Tcm kräuter gegen Übersäuerung, panikattacken usw. 
dann die schüssler haussalze gegen übersäuerung und was weiß ich noch 
dann mandarine, apfel und müsli
dann vormittag obst oder kekse
dann zu  mittag suppe ne Menge oder reis mit hühnchen
nachmittag entweder gar nix oder trockenobst und nüsse
abends suppe oder brot mit wurst und dazwischen viel tee
ist dass gut?

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Machst du diese Ernährung weil du nicht mehr verträgst im Moment? Doch sehr mager deine Nahrungsaufnahme wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Irgendwann gewöhnt sich der Magen auch daran, weniger bis gar nix zu bekommen. Will man dann wieder anfangen "normal" zu essen d.h. reichhaltige Mahlzeiten, können erhebliche Magen- sowie auch Darmschmerzen aufkommen, weil der Körper die viele Nahrung gar nicht mehr gewohnt ist.  
Zum Heilfasten kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich meine aber erst vor ein paar Wochen einen Bericht darüber gesehen zu haben, in dem gesagt wurde, das dieses Heilfasten sehr ungesund sein soll. Was mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern würde. Aber da kann ich auch falsch liegen, würde mich wirklich selbst mal interessieren WARUM man sowas überhaupt macht, und ob es wirklich so gesund sein soll?? 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## HagenT.

naja irgendwie will ich auch gar nicht mehr essen im Moment. heute hatte ich oft bauchweh, habe mich für magenröntgen für nächste woche angemeldet. der gewöhnt sich dran? echt? ich habe früher viel schoko gefuttert. aha darmschmerzen naja heute nahm ich für den Bauch die Tablette Pantip. nun ja ich bin froh dass ich mal auf 91 kg in der fürhe bin und abends 92,3

----------


## Magicwoman

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht so ganz, wo dein Problem liegt. Kann es sein, das es vllt. psychischer Natur ist? Natürlich hat man Bauchweh, wenn man längere Zeit nix mehr isst und dann auf einmal wieder was im Magen hat. Was mir auch nicht so klar ist, ist die Sache mit dem Wiegen. Es ist völlig normal, das du früh Morgens im Gegensatz zum späten Abend eine Schwankung von 1-2 Kg hast.  
Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, aber irgendwie tue zumindest ich mir schwer, was genau eigentlich dein Problem ist?! Dein Essverhalten macht ehrlich gesagt den Eindruck, das genau damit etwas nicht stimmt....Und da sollte du wirklich auf dich aufpassen!  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## HagenT.

Keine ahnung was für eine natur, ich habe am Montag ein Magenröntgen so mit Flüssigkeit schlucken usw. ich habe ja vor 10 Tagen so arge Bauchkrämpfe gehabt die dann mit Buscopan weg gingen udn die gnaze zeit bis jetzt eigentlich immer die Bauchschmerzen völlegefühl, ein gefühl oft aufstoßen zu müßen oder ein Leergefühl. nun vom essen her ich esse in der frühe 2 äpfel oft fast ganz, später Mandarinen, vormittag in der arbeit gar nix oder kuchen früher, jetzt versuche ich nix zu futtern zu mittag aß ich die letztn 3 wochen nur ne Menge gemüse und Nudelsuppe und sonst esse ich shcon eine Menge, dazwischen halt von Nüssen über trockenfrüchte und obst oder schokolade jetzt eher weniger.

----------

